# Newbie fly reel questions



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

If you are a right handed caster, do you reel with your right hand or do you reel with your left hand (like you would with a spinning reel). I loaded up my brand new SA reel last night and am now concerned that I did it exactly backwards. The instructions say that they are factory assembled for a right hand retrieve, but the handle knob is set up on the left side. Do you reel in reverse on a fly reel? I've been watching Spanish Fly for a couple of day now and 'ole Jose and his buddies all cast right handed and reel right handed (like a baitcaster setup). Please help this confused nOOb.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I cast right-handed and reel with the left. I think it is personal preference.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

I have my reels set up like Stuart. One thought is that as you're casting with your right hand, you won't have to switch hands to reel. This is just a matter of getting used to one way or the other. 

Good luck!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The way your reel is set up is standard for most applications. I set all of mine right hand retrieve like Jose's after reading Lefty Kreh and others regarding big game fishing. Their point was you can reel faster with your dominate hand.

Since I did this for the bigger rods I swithced all of them for right hand cranking years ago and have never felt the need to switch back.

It is mostly personal preference.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Right or left ?*

I cast with the right and strip the line with the left but switch over and once I get to the reeling ,I am set up to reel with the right. Being right handed the dominate hand feels better to me for touch and control, as davidb mentioned and as Lefty, explained in some of his books. Some of my small rods for fresh water trout i have set up for left handed reeling but with my salt setups--9 and 12wts--I switch hands. probaly because that's how i have always done with my casting rods, but not with my spinning reels. Whatever feels the most natural for you should be the way to go, imo.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I think it really is personal preference. I'm certainly not qualified to contradict Lefty, but left hand retrieve feels most natural to me.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. Since I'm a baitcaster guy, I'm going with the right hand retrieve. I switch the rod to my left hand after every single conventional cast so why not my fly rod. I did have to reverse my spooling job and was very pleased that I got it all back on without having to undo knots for hours. When my rod gets here on Monday, I'll be ready to go. I have a feeling you'll see me over on this board quite a bit now. Thanks again.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I know it looks silly but whenever I really need to get some line spooled up in a hurry, I just flip the rod over and right hand it in reverse......................... wtc


----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

*Listen to the Experts*

*Reel Dominant set-up*: Lefty and Jose know something. I once lost a pocket full of money and a half-bottle of Glenmoranghie 10 to John Hazel of the Deschutes Angler in Maupin, Oregon (www.deschutesangler.com) over this exact dilemma. For big fresh (steelhead and slamon) or saltwater fish (tarpon, sail, et. al.), *reel with your dominant hand*. You have more fine motor coordination and significantly more speed. Plus if you cast with your dominant hand and are worn out from throwing big flies to tarpon all day, you can fight the fish with your fresh, non-dominant arm. Of course with a Spey Rod, you're never tired from casting, just from getting 2 hours of sleep. For those of you salties who haven't hit the Northwest for Steelhead, consider yourselves warned.

-Doctor Todd in Texas (w/ Tarpon on tha Brain)

"Sleep is for Wussies!"


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

2nd cast. Well, it definitely wasn't a pretty cast but I was surprised that these sunnies liked a little shrimp looking fly. I'm going to need lessons for sure but it was fun getting out there and actually trying it. Didn't even hit myself with the fly!


----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

Sweet Rod - you could probably cast that Sunnie fly with it. 
Is it the one-peice? I used to live about 2 hours from the Loomis factory - was handy when I'd snap one...


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

WTG didn't waste anytime getting after it. I see you went with the Lefty and Jose set up (sounds like a Willie Nelson song)

I Bet that dominate hand cranking power really ripped the bream in.

If you are getting lessons do it before you develop inefficient habits that can become hard to unlearn. 

Nice set up too.


----------

